# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  الداكس 30 ابن عم الداو جونز  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## nabeal

تحياتي للجميع وارجو ان تفيدونا لو تكرمتم
في البداية احيطكم علما بان الداكس 30 هو مجموعة من اكبر 30 شركة كبرى في المانيا وهو يتبع الداوجونز في كل خطواته سواء صعودا او هبوطا ، واحاول التقاطه من القيعان التي يمر بها ، حيث انه مثل الداوجونز تماما كاسواق صاعدة.
وانا متابع معكم المنتدى وبالذات التحليلات الخاصة بالداوجونز وقرب تخفيض الفائدة على الدولار الامريكي وهو ما يدعم هذه الاسواق ويرفعها لاكثر من 500 نقطة.
ولكن كما هي العادة في خطابات برنانكي سقط الداكس 30 اكثر من 125 نقطة اليوم وقد قمت بعملية هيدج للشراء واصبح مجموع ارباحي من الهيدج اكثر من 70 % من الحساب وعملية الشراء اكثر من 70% خسارة ، وانا بانتظار فك الهيدج ، ولا تكترثوا لصغر حسابي حيث انني متمرس بالمارجن كول لاكثر من 5 مرات على مؤشر الداكس 30  :Yikes3:  ، بالمناسبة انا الان لست رابحا او خاسرا ولكن هناك فرصة لفك الهيدج قبل قرار الفائدة على الدولار من برنانكي بتاريخ 29 من هذا الشهر.
ما اريده هو متى سوف يصعد الدواجونز ، ام ان وضع الاقتصاد الامريكي الى الهاوية . انا اعلم بان المؤشرات الداكس والداوجونز سوف تراوغ لمدة يومين او ثلاثة حتى تفيق من وقعة اجتماع برنانكي اليوم
وشكرا

----------


## nabeal

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
الظاهر بان يوم الاثنين الاسود يتكرر ، والداكس 30 سقط اكثر من 540 نقطة حتى اللحظة   :Yikes3:  ، الاقتصاد العالمي تعبان جدا جدا ، نسال الله لنا ولكم السلامة ، متى سيتم التصحيح ؟

----------


## عياد

أخي الكريم نبيل  يبدو ان الاسواق العالمية تمر بمرحلة سيئة جدا فالدوجونز أغلق بشكل سيء يوم الجمعة الماضية ربما هو الاسوأ منذ فترة وأيضا الاسواق العربية منذ الأمس وفيها عمليات واسعة النطاق وكان سوق دبي هو الاكثر خسائر وسط الاسواق العربية حيث تراجع في اربعة جلسات بمقدار 800 نقطة ليفقد 12.7% بينما تراجع مؤشر السوق السعودي قرابة 1250 نقطة ليفقد 10.7% وتراجع مؤشر السوق المصري قرابة 1100 نقطة ليفقد 10% ( النسب تقريبية )  . أحييك على قراءتك لمؤشر الداكس وأتمنى أن تضع تحليلها بشكل مستمر وان شاء الله سأحاول قدر المستطاع المتابعة معك لكن هل تعرف موقع يعطي تشارت جيد للداكس  .  تقبل خالص تحياتي  عيـــاد

----------


## nabeal

الصراحة انا اواجه مشكلة عدم وجود الداكس على الميتاتريدر لاي شركة وساطة لكي اتابعه كشارت او مؤشرات لذا اعتمد على التصحيح اكثر ، ولكن ما حدث اليوم يفوق التوقعات ويقلب الموازين ، حيث ان هذه الانهيارات كانت تحدث منذ زمن طويل سابقا سوف احاول معرفة وقت التصحيح لها .
شكرا للمتابعتك

----------


## عياد

> الصراحة انا اواجه مشكلة عدم وجود الداكس على الميتاتريدر لاي شركة وساطة لكي اتابعه كشارت او مؤشرات لذا اعتمد على التصحيح اكثر ، ولكن ما حدث اليوم يفوق التوقعات ويقلب الموازين ، حيث ان هذه الانهيارات كانت تحدث منذ زمن طويل سابقا سوف احاول معرفة وقت التصحيح لها .
> شكرا للمتابعتك

   أخي نبيل أعتقد التشارت الذي تستخدمه جيد وأنا ايضا استخدمه  . الداكس واصل اليوم الثلاثاء تراجعه الحاد ليكمل نزوله بمقدار الف نقطة فاقدا 13.5% الا انه ارتد سريعا ليغلق فوق اغلاق الأمس وبهذا الاغلاق اتوقع ان يبدأ المؤشر في الارتداد مجدد وسيكون أول أهدافه 7000 نقطة واذا كسرها فالهدف التالي سيكون نقطة 7400        تقبل خالص تحياتي  عيـــاد

----------


## nabeal

ارتفاع الداكس عام كامل لل 2007 انخفض في اقل من شهر فقط ، حيث ارتفع الداكس اليوم الى 6932 وانخفض الى 6577 ووجهته غير واضحة بالرغم من تخفيض الفائدة 75 نقطة للدولار ؟ كما ان الدولار ين في انخفاض من 107.36 الى 105.72 حتى اللحظة ، بانتظار ارتفاع الدولار ين
 والله اعلم .
اخي عياد ( والكلام للجميع ) اذا وجد ميتاتريدر يتعامل مع الداكس ارجو ابلاغي به وشكرا.

----------


## عياد

يبدو الداكس ضعيفا وغير قادر على مواصلة الصعود بعد الارتداد الذي لحق مرحلة النزول الأخيرة لذا فان الاحتمال الاكبر انه سيهبط حتى مستويات منخفضة لذا يفضل البيع من المستويات الحالية   تقبل خالص تحياتي  عيـــاد

----------


## أبو دلامة

أستاذ عياد 
من أين أستطيع الحصول على شارت دقيق لمؤشر الداكس

----------


## nabeal

بانتظار خبر الفائدة على الدولار اليوم الساعة 10.22 مساءا بتوقيت السعودية ؟
حيث اظهرت جميع المؤشرات الاسيوية الانخفاض اليوم مثل الهانج سينج الصيني 630 نقطة والنيكاي الياباني 133 نقطة والمؤشر الهندي SENSEX  قرابة 350 نقطة.
برنانكي لن يخيب آمال السوق وسوف يواصل خفض الفائدة اليوم بمقدار 0.5 نقطة حسب التوقعات والله اعلم ولكن حتى في التخفيض السابق بمقدار 0.75 نقطة لم يلاحظ الانتعاش المطلوب في الاسواق الامريكية وحتى بعد تخفيض اليوم فلن يساعد الاسواق كثيرا حيث سيكون على شكل مخدر مؤقت لسقوط الاسواق الامريكية و سوف يبقى شبح التضخم مخيم على الاسواق العالمية .
كما لا ننسى بان غدا الخميس سوف يكون هناك اخبار عن Q4 GDP  وبعد غدا الجمعة اخبار عن الرواتب payroll Friday .
ارجوا ان لا يدعي برنانكي (كعادته) بالقول بان مشكلة الائتمان تحت السيطرة وان البنوك لديها سيولة عالية ولذلك قمنا بتخفيض الفائدة 2% حتى اللحظة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لان التضخم بعدها سيكون اكبر من السابق.
بالتوفيق للجميع.

----------


## nabeal

حتى بتخفيض الفائدة على الدولار الامريكي 0.50 نقطة من قبل برنانكي الا ان الداكس ارتفع بصورة مؤقتة كما كان متوقعا ، المستثمرون بدأو يلاحظون تغير المسح الميداني للمؤشر حيث ان الداكس حاليا قد انهى الحد الادنى من التصحيح للاعلى  :Yikes3: بالرغم من ان الداكس من الاسواق الصاعدة ؟ وربما يحاول اختبار الحد الادنى ؟ 
والسؤال هو ماذا بامكان الفيدرالي الامريكي اكثر مما قدم للحفاظ على سقوط الاسواق وتاكيد الثقة في ازمة الائتمان حتى لو وصلت الفائدة الامريكية الى الصفر  :Doh:   لا تنفع الضمادات البسيطة في الاسعافات الاولية  لشخص موجود في غرفة العمليات المركزة  :No3:  .
ازمة الثقة مستمرة حيث ان البيانات الصادرة من البنوك المركزية شحيحة لمعرفة الوضع الاقتصادي كما ان السياسيين للدول الكبرى لا يعلمون عواقب افعالهم على مجتمعاتهم اقتصاديا ، كما ان الفضائح المالية مثل البنك الفرنسي soc.general وغيره من البنوك الامريكية الخاسرة بالبلايين التى بدات مؤخرا سوف تؤدي الى الاسباب الرئيسية لازمة الائتمان وخيوطها الرفيعة.
الثيران تم قطع اعناقهم واستسلموا ،  والدببة الان هم الذين يكسبون الارباح.

----------


## nabeal

تراجع الداكس 30 كما كان متوقعا ووضوح في قوة الدولار على الداوجونز ولكن الى متى ؟
ان انخفاض الداكس 30 من القمة 8200 الى القاع 6380 بواقع 1800 نقطة يجعله السقوط الاعنف في تاريخ المؤشر حيث ان اقصى تصحيح للمؤشر في اسوء حالاته لا يتعدى 900 نقطة سابقا ، قد تكون المستويات الحالية مغرية للشراء للصعود الى نقطة 8200 التى يناور المؤشر لاختراقها منذ زمن ، ولكنها تحتاج الى وقت طويل والله اعلم.

----------


## وليد الحلو

موضوع راقى 
الربط مابين الداو و الداكس   :Eh S(7):  
متابعين معك يا غالى  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## وليد الحلو

موضوع راقى 
الربط مابين الداو و الداكس   :Eh S(7):  
متابعين معك يا غالى  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## عياد

الداكس لم يستطع الثبات فوق مستوى 7000 نقطة وتراجع بحدة اليوم منذ بداية جلسة اليوم ليغلق عند أدنى مستوى له ليفقد ارباحه التي حققها على مدى الايام القليلة الماضية ، اتجاه المؤشر على المدى المتوسط  يبدوغير واضح وأعتقد من الافضل ان ننتظر قليلا حتى يتضح الاتجاه بشكل جيد  تقبل خالص تحياتي  عيــاد

----------


## nabeal

> موضوع راقى   الربط مابين الداو و الداكس    متابعين معك يا غالى   ودى و تقديرى

 عياد*رد: الداكس 30 ابن عم الداو جونز* الداكس لم يستطع الثبات فوق مستوى 7000 نقطة وتراجع بحدة اليوم منذ بداية جلسة اليوم ليغلق عند أدنى مستوى له ليفقد ارباحه التي حققها على مدى الايام القليلة الماضية ، اتجاه المؤشر على المدى المتوسط يبدوغير واضح وأعتقد من الافضل ان ننتظر قليلا حتى يتضح الاتجاه بشكل جيد  تقبل خالص تحياتي  عيــاد 
شكرا لتشجيعكم ومشاركاتكم واتمنى التوفيق لنا ولكم باذن الله 
الفيدرالي اخرج نفسه من فوضى الانهيارات بتخفيض الفائدة ولكنه ترك شبح عدم الثقة و الائتمان باقية ، حيث ارباح الاسواق تقل مع انخفاض طلب المستهلكين ism الذي خرج بنتيجة سيئة البارحة،
المحليين الان يحاولون تعديل الارباح المتوقعة للشركات والاسواق لركوب درب نتائج الشركات الكبرى الضعيفة وبنسب معقولة للحفاظ على ماء وجه تحليلاتهم .
صرخات المحللين بيع بيع بيع ... ، كما ان نتائج بيانات ال ism البارحة ( وفي فرق توقيت نزولها ) قام بتاجيج هلع البيع في الاسواق والذي كان يجري مسبقا ومعلوم لديهم.
حتى بالنظر الى مؤشر bund future فان اغلبه حمى بيع قوية واصبح الجميع يعلم وضع السوق من المتاجر العادي الى المحترفين في الاسواق .
عندما يدعو الامريكان للتغيير للخروج من هذا المازق قد يقلل شعبية بوش وانتظار الانتخابات الامريكية والتغييرات السياسية كفيلة بتشجيع البيع ايضا .
نسال الله ان لا يفوز المرشح الامريكي اليهودي اوباما باراك بالانتخابات ، حيث نالت الامة العربية والاسلامية نصيبها الدموي من الاعوام السابقة .

----------


## nabeal

انخفضت الاسهم الاسيوية اليوم بواقع 2 % مع تصاعد القلق من الازمة الائتمانية وانخفاض الانفاق والقوة الشرائية وبالتالي انخفاض ارباح الشركات ، حيث يتوجه المضاربون والمستثمرون الى النفط والذهب والمعادن الثمينة و السلع ( حتى القمح ) التي ارتفعت بشكل ملحوظ.
كما لا ننسى نتائج شركة cisco وانخفاضها باكثر من 9 % قبل ايام وما كان له من تاثير على مؤشر الناسداك وربما مسمار النعش للاسواق الامريكية ككل ؟
الضغوط تتزايد وربما الوضع يؤيد بعض الدول على فك ارتباطها بالدولار قريبا   :AA:

----------


## عياد

أهلا بك أخي نبيل  الداكس متوقف مكانه تقريبا ويبدوا ان ليس فيه من القوة للصعود واتوقع انها محطة استراحة قبل ان يواصل تراجعه خلال الفترة القادمة حاله حال الداوجونز والنازداك ومؤشرات الأسهم العربية . القلق من التباطؤ العالمي هو الشغل الشاغل لكل البنوك المركزية وهو الأمر الذي كان محور اهتمام اجتما G7 في عطلة نهاية الاسبوع الماضي .  تقبل خالص احترامي وتقديري لشخصكم الكريم

----------


## nabeal

تجري الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن ، وكالعادة الاخبار المهملة هي التي تحرك السوق ؟؟؟ 
ارتفعت الاسهم يوم الثلاثاء بعد أن عرض المستثمر وارن بافيت اعادة التأمين على سندات محلية في امريكا بقيمة 800 مليار دولار ليخفف بذلك من حدة المخاوف بشأن ضعف قطاع التأمين ، خطوة جيدة له وتعاطف يثير الشفقة   :CEDP Stealer Animation30:   ولكنها خطوة سيئة لحاملي السندات برفضها ( حيث انهم فقدوا فرصة عظيمة في الصفقة قبل انخفاض السندات بشكل اكبر  :No3:  في الاسابيع القادمة ) .
ولكن لماذا يبدا المتداولون في شراء المؤشرات بعد هذه الاخبار ؟ والجميع تسابقوا في الشراء في ظل هذا العالم المليئ بالتناقضات ( اخبار مهملة = صعود اوهبوط مفاجئ للمؤشرات ؟ )، بالرغم من وجود اخبار قوية ولا يكون لها اي تاثير يذكر  :016: 
ما يريده وارن بافيت اثباته انه لا يوجد سوق مالي جديد يفلت من قبضت يديه وان حاملي السندات الذين سوف يقبلون عرضه السخي سوف يخرجهم من سوق السندات في اقرب فرصة بدون منافس، وهي اشارة الى انخفاض الايرادات من جديد وتدهور المؤشرات ايضا.

----------


## nabeal

هبوط السوق يستمر… وماذا بعد؟
راليات قصيرة وحادة وانخفاض اكبر في حجم التعاملات مع المؤشرات 
الكفاح هو من اجل الحصول على سعر مرتفع! الذي يسعى له البنك الاحتياطى الفيدرالى ، والسياسة والبيانات المالية لمحاولة تثبيت الأسواق ... ولكن الدببة يحاولون سحقهم  :Boxing:  
الاشاعات كالطاحونه تدور بشكل مجنون كل يوم…… ليست كل الاشاعات ، وانما بعضها : 
- The Royal Bank of Scotland Group في مأزق تواجه على الأقل 10 بليون جنيه استرليني شطب ديون ... والخبر مهمل ؟
-- Blackrock INC تواجه على الاقل شطب ديون من 8 الى 10 بليون دولار ...والخبر مهمل ؟
-- Credit Suisse تعدل نتائجها للعام 2007 ببضعة بلايين بالاضافة الى شطب 3 بلايين لخطأ في التسعير ...والخبر مهمل ؟ 
-- المزيد من البنوك الاوروبيه تواجه خسائر من احتكار الادوات المالية monoline ( وهو تخصص الشركات المالية في خط واحد من الادوات المالية كالبطاقات الائتمانية او القروض الشخصية او القروض العقارية ) والخوف من خسائر بالبلايين... 
الحقائق المؤلمة :  
- معظم أرباح الشركات تأتي افضل مما كان متوقعا… أو أفضل مما يخشى منه. 
- يبدو ان الاسهم رخيصة بالمقارنة مع استثمارات اخرى… على الاقل طالما ان المستثمرين ينتظرون لاثبات بالركود النهائي.
-الآثار المترتبة على مزيد من شطب الديون في القطاع المالي الناتج من احتكار الادواتmonoline سيؤدي للمزيد من الانحدارات . 
-Pension Benefit Guaranty Corp ( استحقاق المعاش التقاعدي بالكفاله ، الوكالة ، والذي يؤمن الحقوق الاساسية و استحقاقات المعاشات التقاعديه للمتقاعدين والعاملين في الولايات المتحدة ) تعلن أنها سوف تزيد استثماراتها في الاسهم من 28 ٪ الى 45 ٪ ، كما انها سوف تضع في حافظة "الاستثمارات البديله " ما لا يقل عن 10 % الذي سيقسم بالتساوي بين العقارات والأسهم الخاصة. 
لكي يتحرك المستثمرون بشكل حقيقي هم بحاجة الى تحريك ...مثلا قرار بشأن سندات شركات التأمين وتلميحات أو غيرها ، حتى إذا كان الركود قد وصل او على وشك ان يصل قريبا. 
تقنيا ، نحن في مرحلة التصحيح للاسفل وينبغي النظر لانخفاضات جديدة لعام 2008 قريبا. 
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## عياد

اهلا بك اخي نبيل  على الرغم من المحاولات المضنية من الدببة لسحق مؤشرات الاسهم الى ان شارت الداكس يظهر حالة من التعادل في الوقت الحالي بين الثيران والدببة ويظهر بالتحرك العرضي حول مستوى 7000 نقطة وهو مايجعلنا نقف في انتظار انتصار احد الفريقيين في الجولة الثانية لتحديد الاتجاه خلال الفترة القادمة بعد انتصار الدببة الساحق في الجولة الاولى ودفعهم المؤشر للهبوط  من أعلى مستوياته عند 8200 الى مستوى 6400  . تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## nabeal

والله يا اخي عياد هالمؤشرين  جابولي التوهان  :Yikes3: 
في لحظة انزال راي بالانخفاض يصعد المؤشران والعكس صحيح   :Big Grin: 
اليوم بدا واضحا ان الدولار فقد من قوته حيث وصل الذهب من 914 الى 940 حاليا وتبعته المؤشرات الداوجونز والداكس ، بالاضافة الى تماسك النفط وتحليقه بقرب ال 100 دولار للبرميل.
تقبل تحياتي وشكري

----------


## nabeal

مشكلتي عدم الصبر والرغبة في تحقيق هدف البيع في نفس اليوم  :Big Grin:  
كما يبقى السوق يتأرجح على الانترادي اليومي مع التقلب الشديد ، ولكن الاتجاه مع الانخفاض المكثف ، وفكرتي هنا النظر في الرسم البياني اليومي للداكس 30 . 
كما ترون ، لدينا هبوط من حوالى 1،900 نقطة… الآن نبقى في اطار محصور بتشكل نموذج bearflag. 
حتى الآن نحن فقط وصلنا للتصحيح بنسبة 38،2 ٪ وهو هابط جدا. بل اننا لا نقدر حتى محاولة لرؤية الحد الاعلى لل bearflag  :012:  . 
حبذا لو يرتفع الى الخط العلوي او حولها للسعر 7300 ؟ ومن هناك… يتم الدخول بيع للوصول الى انخفاضات جديدة ! على خلاف ذلك ، فانه مع كسر الحد الادنى للترند العام ستكون صفقة قصيرة المدى. 
الحد الادنى المستهدف ستكون ارقام منخفضة جديدة حوالي 6،150…؟ الهدف على المدى المتوسط هو 5.400/5.200… أسوأ الاحوال ستكون 4،800  :EEK!:  
.
والله اعلم

----------


## عياد

> مشكلتي عدم الصبر والرغبة في تحقيق هدف البيع في نفس اليوم  
> كما يبقى السوق يتأرجح على الانترادي اليومي مع التقلب الشديد ، ولكن الاتجاه مع الانخفاض المكثف ، وفكرتي هنا النظر في الرسم البياني اليومي للداكس 30 . 
> كما ترون ، لدينا هبوط من حوالى 1،900 نقطة… الآن نبقى في اطار محصور بتشكل نموذج bearflag. 
> حتى الآن نحن فقط وصلنا للتصحيح بنسبة 38،2 ٪ وهو هابط جدا. بل اننا لا نقدر حتى محاولة لرؤية الحد الاعلى لل bearflag  . 
> حبذا لو يرتفع الى الخط العلوي او حولها للسعر 7300 ؟ ومن هناك… يتم الدخول بيع للوصول الى انخفاضات جديدة ! على خلاف ذلك ، فانه مع كسر الحد الادنى للترند العام ستكون صفقة قصيرة المدى. 
> الحد الادنى المستهدف ستكون ارقام منخفضة جديدة حوالي 6،150…؟ الهدف على المدى المتوسط هو 5.400/5.200… أسوأ الاحوال ستكون 4،800  
> .
> والله اعلم

  اهلا أخي نبيل   انتظر قليلا حتى تتضح الرؤية على شارت الداكس 30 ، لأني أرى على فريم الساعة نفس الشيء الذي حصل على مؤشر الداوجونز والارتفاع القوي في اخر ساعة .  لدي استفسار هل تعلم اسماء الثلاثون سهما التي تكون مؤشر الداكس   تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## nabeal

اخي عياد شكرا لمداخلتك وارجوا ابداء ملاحظاتك التى لا نستغني عنها بالتاكيد واقدر حرصك وعدم تسرعك في الدخول على المؤشرات والمحافظة على اموال المتداولين ، حيث اني اقوم بطرح وجهات النظر لسير المؤشرات فقط وليست توصيات.
بصراحة لم اكن اهتم سابقا بالثلاثون شركة المكونة للداكس 30 حيث انني اتعامل معه كمؤشر فقط ولكن طلبك عنها ساعدني في البحث عنها.
الشركات هي :  *DAX* companies of Germany Adidas* ·* Allianz* ·* BASF* ·* Bayer* ·* BMW* ·* Commerzbank* ·* Continental* ·* Daimler AG* ·* Deutsche Bank* ·* Deutsche B&ouml;rse* ·* Deutsche Post* ·* Deutsche Postbank* ·* Deutsche Telekom* ·* E.ON* ·* Fresenius Medical Care* ·* Henkel* ·* Hypo Real Estate* ·* Infineon Technologies* ·* Linde (The Linde Group)* ·* Lufthansa* ·* MAN* ·* Merck* ·* METRO* ·* Munich Re* ·* RWE* ·* SAP* ·* Siemens* ·* ThyssenKrupp* ·* TUI* ·* Volkswagen   
 وجدت هذا الرابط لمعرفة تفاصيل بسيطة عن هذه الشركات ونشاطاتها عن طريق هذه الموسوعة : DAX - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
فعلا الالمان لا يستهان بهم فقد قال هتلر في كتابه "كفاحي" : لقد كان في وسعي أن أقضي على كل يهود العالم ولكني تركت بعضاً منهم لتعرفوا لماذا كنت أبيدهم.

----------


## nabeal

نهاية الشهر تعني بداية التلاعب  
نهاية الشهر اقتربت وبعدها نهاية الربع المالي للمؤسسات العريقة والكبيرة قريب لا محالة مثل : 
Goldman Sachs, Lehman, Morgan Stanley ,Bear Stearns
وبالطبع جميعهم يحتفلون بالبقاء احياء في السوق للربع المالي الاخير  :No3: .
لقد اعجبني مقال للمحلل ORourke في الموقع www.minyanville.com وهو يقول : 
We will keep an open mind if a plan appears to reduce risk rather than reinforce it. So far, nothing that has been reported indicates that we are heading in that direction. It would be interesting to see the exposure of the final consortium. The market will see if it is a real rescue, or just self-interested banks trying to delay inevitable losses.” 
لذا نتوقع في نهاية الشهر الكثير من الاشاعات والاخبار الكاذبة او المهملة وبالاخص نهاية شهر مارس القادم.
لذا فليحذر الجميع ، المؤسسات المالية السابقة جاهدت من اجل البقاء للربع المالي الاخير وهم مستعدون لفعل اي شيئ يبقي الاسواق في اتجاه صاعد.
لنعتبرها الخداع والغش بدعم البنك الاتحادي الفيدرالي الامريكي ( عينك عينك )
بقي برنانكي رئيس البنك الاتحادي الفيدرالي يتجاهل ازمة الرهن والاسكان ؟ ثم بدأ بالتحدث عن خسائر تقدر ب 100 بليون دولار ؟ وفي اخر حديث له ان الخسائر لم تتجاوز 500 بليون ؟ وان الاقتصاد من اولوياته ولا يوجد اي بوادر للكساد ؟ وبعدها فرصة بنسبة 50% للتجاوز الازمات ؟وها هو الان يجاهد ويكافح بشكل مؤقت للحفاظ على الاسواق ومنع الكساد الذي اصبح حقيقة واضحة.  
لم ينهار السوق بعد ومستغرب من الدول التي تحتفظ بالدولار بكميات هائلة كالصين وسنغافورة و( بكل خجل ) بعض الدول العربية ، التي تتسابق الى شراء الشركات والمؤسسات العالمية المفلسة بالاضافة الى خسارتها من قيمة الدولار الضعيف بدلا من دعم اسواقهم المحلية . 
مرفق صور للداوجونز والداكس بتاريخ اليوم والاخيرة للداكس قبل سنة ويلاحظ انهياره بتاريخ 26-2-2007 
بالتوفيق للجميع ، تحياتي

----------


## عياد

> اخي عياد شكرا لمداخلتك وارجوا ابداء ملاحظاتك التى لا نستغني عنها بالتاكيد واقدر حرصك وعدم تسرعك في الدخول على المؤشرات والمحافظة على اموال المتداولين ، حيث اني اقوم بطرح وجهات النظر لسير المؤشرات فقط وليست توصيات.
> بصراحة لم اكن اهتم سابقا بالثلاثون شركة المكونة للداكس 30 حيث انني اتعامل معه كمؤشر فقط ولكن طلبك عنها ساعدني في البحث عنها.
> الشركات هي :  *DAX* companies of Germany Adidas* ·* Allianz* ·* BASF* ·* Bayer* ·* BMW* ·* Commerzbank* ·* Continental* ·* Daimler AG* ·* Deutsche Bank* ·* Deutsche B&ouml;rse* ·* Deutsche Post* ·* Deutsche Postbank* ·* Deutsche Telekom* ·* E.ON* ·* Fresenius Medical Care* ·* Henkel* ·* Hypo Real Estate* ·* Infineon Technologies* ·* Linde (The Linde Group)* ·* Lufthansa* ·* MAN* ·* Merck* ·* METRO* ·* Munich Re* ·* RWE* ·* SAP* ·* Siemens* ·* ThyssenKrupp* ·* TUI* ·* Volkswagen   
> وجدت هذا الرابط لمعرفة تفاصيل بسيطة عن هذه الشركات ونشاطاتها عن طريق هذه الموسوعة : DAX - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
> فعلا الالمان لا يستهان بهم فقد قال هتلر في كتابه "كفاحي" : لقد كان في وسعي أن أقضي على كل يهود العالم ولكني تركت بعضاً منهم لتعرفوا لماذا كنت أبيدهم.

   تسلم ايدك أخي نبيل ، الله لايحرمني منك   تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## عياد

> نهاية الشهر تعني بداية التلاعب  
> نهاية الشهر اقتربت وبعدها نهاية الربع المالي للمؤسسات العريقة والكبيرة قريب لا محالة مثل : 
> Goldman Sachs, Lehman, Morgan Stanley ,Bear Stearns
> وبالطبع جميعهم يحتفلون بالبقاء احياء في السوق للربع المالي الاخير .
> لقد اعجبني مقال للمحلل ORourke في الموقع www.minyanville.com وهو يقول : 
> We will keep an open mind if a plan appears to reduce risk rather than reinforce it. So far, nothing that has been reported indicates that we are heading in that direction. It would be interesting to see the exposure of the final consortium. The market will see if it is a real rescue, or just self-interested banks trying to delay inevitable losses.” 
> لذا نتوقع في نهاية الشهر الكثير من الاشاعات والاخبار الكاذبة او المهملة وبالاخص نهاية شهر مارس القادم.
> لذا فليحذر الجميع ، المؤسسات المالية السابقة جاهدت من اجل البقاء للربع المالي الاخير وهم مستعدون لفعل اي شيئ يبقي الاسواق في اتجاه صاعد.
> لنعتبرها الخداع والغش بدعم البنك الاتحادي الفيدرالي الامريكي ( عينك عينك )
> ...

 السوق في حالة حيرة  منذ شهر وحيرنا معاه و اذا كسر الحد السفلي فان المؤشر سيواصل هبوطه بقوة     تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## nabeal

لا يمكنني ان اقول الا ان برنانكي قد تمادي في غبائه وقلة حيلته المستفحلة  :No3: 
هذا الرجل فعلا لا يمكن ان يكون صادقا ! وليس له فكرة عن وضع السوق ابدا ولا يستطيع المستثمرون تلقي رسالة واضحة منه عن اتجاه السوق.
اذا قارنا بينه وبين الان غرينسبان فالفرق واضح ، في عهد جرينسبان كان اتجاه البنك الفيدرالي واضحا ولديه خطة والمستثمرون يعلمون الاتجاه وكان هناك امان اكثر .
لكن مع برنانكي فمنذ اليوم الاول له احدث بلبلة في السوق ونشر الاكاذيب وفي يوم وضحاها ينقلب 360 درجة ويعكس جميع اقواله ، اقتطاع الفائدة في غير موعدها وفي نهاية تاثيرها بغير جدوى كمثال وبعد ان نشر الثقة بالايام الماضية ، صرح اليوم بان بعض البنوك سوف تفشل  :Yikes3: 
مما ادى الى حركة بيع قوية في الاسواق اليوم ، لا يعلم كيف يقيم وضع السوق لذلك هو سيئ سيئ سيئ!!! وكل ابحاثه ليس لها قيمة وحيث انه لا يعلم وضع السوق ولا فكرة عن القوانين في السوق.

----------


## عياد

نراجع الداكس دون مستوى الدعم 6700 تقريبا ويتوقع ان يواصل تراجعه وربما يستهدف هذا التراجع مستوى 5500 - 5300     تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## nabeal

نعم اخي عياد ما زال السوق متجه جنوبا وحتى في الكذب والتدليس في بيانات الوظائف اليوم التي اجزم بانها غير صحيحة ومخادعة للسوق ولكن هناك مستثمرين يعرفون الاوضاع جيدا ومازالت حملة البيع متتابعة.
الداكس 30 وصل اللو اليوم الى 6460 
اعتذر للتاخر في الرد حيث ان النت بطيئ ومنهار كحالة الاسواق العالمية  :Cry Smile:  
وتفضل بقبول تحياتي

----------


## nabeal

ايقاف التسهيلات الائتمانية او الفناء ؟
وسواء كنا نتحدث عن الاستثمارات الامنة sivs ، المصارف ، والصناديق التحوطيه او حتى 
المستهلكين او اصحاب المنازل… 
جميع المذكورين تسابقوا لمنح التسهيلات المالية حتى لم يعد هناك من ينقذ هذا الوضع الحرج من مشاكل الائتمان ، طالما البنوك الجشعة قامت باغراء الجميع في التسهيلات سواء تقسيط السيارات الفاخرة والمنازل الجديدة والادوات وغيرها حتى اصبح عميل البنك غارق في الديون حتى اذنيه  :No3:  وشعارهم تسوق الى ان ينكسر ظهرك من الديون .
الآن الجميع انهار .... البنوك واصحاب المنازل والمقرضين بالاضافة الى المستهلكين الذين اثقلوا بالديون .
وعندما يتحدث شخص عن القاع انظر الى التسهيلات الممنوحة اكثر فاكثر مع مرور الوقت نحن في البداية وليس نهاية اسوء الاحوال 
فقط لنفكر في اسعار المنازل التي ارتفعت 3 اضعاف قيمتها خلال العشر سنوات الماضية، ما المانع في ان تهبط لاقل من 50 % من قيمتها ؟؟؟ ، ولكن البنوك وصناديق التحوط تتعدى فوائد تشغيل اموالها من التسهيلات الائتمانية الى 10 اضعاف او 20 ضعف وحتى بعضهم 30 ضعف.
مما يعني ان مصالحهم ( اسعار اسهمهم ) انخفضت 10 % وبالتالي خروجهم من السوق.
وبالتالي نحن على ثقة بان السوق سيتعرض لانهيار تاريخي  :013:  ، سيخرج الخاسرون لا محالة وذلك بسبب الطمع والشجع الذي صنعوه بايديهم .
قال تعالى : " ويمحق الله الربا ويربي الصدقات "
لذا رجاءا نعود للعنوان "فليوقفوا التسهيلات الائتمانية وإلا فسوف يندمون " 
احببت ان ارفق لكم ثلاث شارتات لبعض كبار التسهيلات الائتمانية : 
1) CITY BANK 
يسقط ويسقط باستمرار بدون كلل او ملل او حتى نوم  :No3:  حتى اللحظة قام بتصحيح للاسفل واستنفذ كل ارباحه منذ قاع السوق لعامي 2002-2003 ، وتذكروا في تلك السنوات كان ال dax بسعر 2300 و ال s & p بسعر 900 ؟؟؟؟؟
2) UBS
المثال العالمي لتدمير قيمته في الاسواق بسبب الجشع ، خسر حتى اللحظة 76 % من ارباحه منذ قاع السوق لعامي 2002-2003 ، وتذكروا في تلك السنوات كان ال dax بسعر 2300 و ال s & p بسعر 900 ؟؟؟؟؟
3) Goldman Sachs
خسر حتى اللحظة 50 % من ارباحه منذ قاع السوق لعامي 2002-2003 ، وتذكروا في تلك السنوات كان ال dax بسعر 2300 و ال s & p بسعر 900 ؟؟؟؟؟ 
اخي عياد كنت ارى سعر الداكس بين 5300-5500 كما ذكرت بعيدا وان نوجه نظرنا الى 6150 ولكن تبدوا نظرتك ربما اقرب للواقع اكثر.
تحياتي

----------


## nabeal

الدولار ين اصبح غير محبب للكاري تريد كما كان سابقا بالرغم من الفائدة الضئيلة التي يمنحها بنك اليابان للمقترضين وقد وفا البنك الياباني بوعده  في ايصال سعر الدولار ين الى 100 ، ومع ذلك يبدو الين غير مرغوب به من قبل تجار الكاري تريد  حيث يتوقع وصول الدولار ين الى 95  :Big Grin:  
الاجمل من ذلك كله ، رئيس اللجنة المالية في الكونجرس الامريكي بارني فرانك والذي يعمل جاهدا قبل الانتخابات لديه خطة لتمكين الادارة الاتحادية للاسكان لتأمين وضمان اعادة تمويل القروض العقاريه التي انخفضت وشطبت بنسبة كبيرة من قبل اصحاب الرهن والمقرضين.
الخطة يمكن ان تساعد على اعادة تمويل 1 مليون الى 2 مليون دولار قروضا للمعرضين لخطر المقترضين من خلال السماح ( fha ( Federal Housing Administration  لتوفير ما يصل الى 300 بليون دولار في ضمانات جديدة للحصول على المقترضين الى مقومات البقاء والرهون العقاريه واعادة هيكلة القروض ؟؟؟
من اين لهم هذه ال 300 بليون دولار ؟ وهم مدينون حتى الذقون ؟ 
ومن هو المستفيد من ذلك غير البنك الاتحادي الفيدرالي الذي يطبع الدولارات ويبيع سندات الائتمان وشطب الديون يزداد في البنوك المقرضة ودافعي الضرائب يتعرضون لمشاكل التضخم اكثر فاكثر ويدفعون ضرائب اكثر ؟؟؟ اذا كان هذا بشارة بتحسن الاسواق وبدء الشراء .....هي مهزلة بالواقع
ماذا عن الوعود التي ذكرها بيرنانكي سابقا من اصلاح العملة الحرة وتحسين المعيشة لافراد المجتمع الامريكي عن طريق ضمان الحد الادنى للاجور والاسعار .
الظاهر ان برنانكي بعد ان قام بتعيين خبراء ومستشارين من روسيا فهو لسان حاله يقول " اهلا بالشيوعية التي حطمت روسيا سابقا "
كما لا ننسى فضيحة حاكم نيويورك " سبينزر "البالغ من العمر 84 سنة الذي اتهم في ادارة شبكة دعارة في ولايته وهو يرجو ويطلب الصفح من عائلته ومن الاشخاص الذين وثقوا به؟؟؟؟ وباذن الله هي بوادر انهيار الولايات المتحدة ونرجوا ان تستمر الضغوطات لوقف المساعدات المالية والعسكرية للكيان الصهيوني في اسرائيل  .

----------


## nabeal

ظهور بوادر اشارات ايجابية لاسواق الاسهم  :Good: 
مما يعني باننا قد تجاوزنا القاع المنتظر :
1) لقد تم تجاوز قاع شهر 1/2008.
2) اسم كبير مثل (Bear Stearns) ارتفع مما يعني نقطة تحول في الاسواق.
3) اسهم شركة ليهمان Lehman بعد ان كانت منخفضة ارتفعت اليوم وعوضت خسائرها .
4) تقديرات ايرادات القطاع المالي تبدو أقل مما ينبغي! للمساعدة في تهدئة انهيار الاسواق المستمر.
5) بنك الاحتياطى الفيدرالى فتح ابوابه للاستثمار الى جانب البنوك ، مما جعل احتمال تكرار حادثة بنك " بيرن ستيرنز" من المستبعدة جدا.
6) اكثر المؤشرات الاقتصادية السابقة اظهرت ارقام قياسية في التشاؤم مما يقلل من هلع الاسواق.
7) سقوط الدولار الامريكى يجعل الاستثمارات اكثر جاذبيه ويخلق الارباح الممتازة للمصدرين.
8) اسعار الفائدة انخفضت بصورة كبيرة مما يجعل الاسهم حاليا مغرية ورخيصة للمستثمرين 
10) اسعار السلع والمعادن تناضل لتثبيت اسعارها حاليا وقد تنخفض ، مما سيساعد في خفض التضخم وتحسين المعيشة خلال السنة .
11) واخيرا مجموعة goldman sach تستبدل البارحة كبير الاستراتيجيين فيها Abby Joeseph  Cohen ( مشجع الثيران والشراء الذي وضع رؤية لمؤشر s&p 500  للوصول الى 1675 في نهاية عام 2008 ؟ )  بالمحلل الاستراتيجي الجديد David Kostin ( الذي يرى بان المؤشر سوف يزور منطقة 1160 على المدى القريب وبعدها الصعود الى 1380 في نهاية العام 2008 ؟)   مما يعني بانهم قد الغوا اي فرصة للثيران والشراء من جديد؟ 
لذا فلن نكن حذرين حيث ما زلنا نسير على الجليد الذي قد ينكسر في اي لحظة ولتكن الانظار على الاتجاه الصحيح وعدم ترك ستوب الوقوف للعقود .

----------


## عياد

ارتد مؤشر الداكس بقوة من مستوى 7175- 6200 مع ارتداد مؤشر الداوجونز مكونا اتجاه صاعد قصير المدى الا انه يواجه مقاومة عند مستوى 6680 - 6700 واليوم كانت ثاني محاولة لاختراقها الا انه فشل في ذلك ، اذا استطاع تجاوزها فان المؤشر يهدف لمستوى المقاومة التالية عند 6900 ثم مستوى 7040      خالص تحياتي

----------


## nabeal

> ارتد مؤشر الداكس بقوة من مستوى 7175- 6200 مع ارتداد مؤشر الداوجونز مكونا اتجاه صاعد قصير المدى الا انه يواجه مقاومة عند مستوى 6680 - 6700 واليوم كانت ثاني محاولة لاختراقها الا انه فشل في ذلك ، اذا استطاع تجاوزها فان المؤشر يهدف لمستوى المقاومة التالية عند 6900 ثم مستوى 7040       خالص تحياتي

 مشكور يا عزيزي على اهتمامك ودعمك للموضوع

----------


## nabeal

اخي عياد
وجدت شركة henyep  تتعامل مع الميتاتريد في الاسهم مثل الداكس والداوجونز والفوتسي ، ولكن فوجئت بانهم ياخذون كوميشن عليه ب 40 دولار للعقد ، وفعلا ال gci ارحم بكثير منهم حيث انها لا تاخذ كوميشن ولا تبييت، هل قمت بتجربتهم من قبل ؟
قد استعمل الديمو تبعهم لاضافة المؤشرات .
تحياتي  
باقي 3 ايام على انتهاء شهر مارس q1
وما زالت الاخبار السيئة تتوالى :
- تحذير من ارباح دوتش بانك Deutsche Bank
- مطالبات من سيتي بانكCitibank  بخصوص انرون  Enron  اعتبرت مصاريف
- اسوء رقم لمبيعات البيوت الجديدة منذ 13 سنة
- خطا في تقديرات الارباح من اوراكل Oracle ويهوي بها 10 %
- بولسون قلق من التدخلات الحكومية وانها لن تفيد قطاع الاسكان
- انخفاض في طلبات السلع المعمرة
- استمرار تخفيض تقييم بعض الشركات من a الى bb
- شركة جوجل وبرنامجها التسويقي  paid clicks قد فشل وهوى بالسهم 3 % بعد ساعات 
الاسواق سوف تتضح اكثر مع بداية ابريل من يوم الاثنين القادم ، العملات تتضغط على الدولار المتهالك والسلع تواصل الارتفاع.
هل سنتجه الى قاع اخر مع اسواق الاسهم ؟ على المدى البعيد الذي يحدث هو جني ارباح ولا يوجد تغيير على الترند او الاتجاه.
تحياتي

----------


## nabeal

ويستمر مسلسل الاخبار السيئة على التوالي وتتصدر شركة جينرال اليكتريك ثاني اكبر شركة في امريكا بالتاثر من وضع الكساد  وخطأ في تقدير ارباحها وانخفاض سهمها بشكل كبير اليوم مع العلم بانهم قد قاموا بتاخير هذ الخبر مدة اسبوعين حتى تم اكتشافه من قبل اداراتهم الكفؤة  :Doh: 
الانتخابات الامريكية اقتربت والمنافسة بين الجمهوريين والديمقراطيين سواء من اوباما او كلينتون على اشدها ، ومن يدري قد تفوز كوندوليزا رايس  :Doh:   حيث ان لديها خبرة اكبر من السابقين ؟ 
واخييييييييييييييرا 
شد انتباهي موضوع الغواصة للاخ ياسر في قسم منتدى العملات الذي يتنبا به في اتجاه السوق للعملات وبخاصة الين ( دولار ين - باوند ين ) وقد وجدت به فائدة حيث انه يتابع اغلاقات المؤشرات
وحيث ان الداكس يتبع بشكل كبير الدولار ين فربما تكون تجربة ناجحة في التعرف على اتجاه الداكس 
وسوف تلاحظون عملية شرائي للداكس حيث صرح الاخ ابها اف اكس بان الدولار ين سوف يصعد يوم الاثنين القادم والمتابعة بالديمو. 
تحياتي

----------


## nabeal

البيانات والادوات المالية بدأت بالتحرك ؟   بعد المفاجاه السلبية من شركة جنرال الكتريك…GE  خاصة بعد ان ذكروا انهم تعرضوا للخسارة في غضون الأسابيع الماضية من بداية مارس… نظرا لتحملها الاضطراب في شركة بيرن ستيرن  Bear Stearns  بدأنا نفهم ، لماذا البيانات المالية بدأت  تتحرك من اجل تنظيف الافعال السابقة… على الأقل قليلا.  
ويبدو ان الأمر فظيع!  
سيتي بنك Citibank يريد ان يتخلص من 12 بليون دولار من الديون المتصله ب    LBO … وهي (الشراء الممول بقروض Leveraged Buy - outs ( LBO ) وتعنى الحصول على اسهم أو أصول شركة ذات اكتتاب عام من خلال تمويل تمثل القروض نسبة كبيرة منها ويضمن هذه العمليات متخصصين فى عمليات الشراء ؟ ). حيث لا سوق لاي شيء على الاطلاق للتمويل او الرهون العقاريه بعد الفواجع والانهيارات الاخيرة في اسواق المال ؟  :Doh:  .  "السعر المعروض "   من سيتي بانك هو 90  سنت  للدولار ، ولكن كما يقال ، ان البنك يقدم ضمانات  حتى 20 سنت من الخسائر الممكنة ؟ و ينص على تمويل رخيص وامتيازات للمشترين… ????  باختصار فاننا نتكلم عن سعر 70 سنت أو حتى أقل!  
اليوم ، غولدمان ساش sach  Goldman تبيع  LBOالمتصله بالديون ب 65 سنت للدولار… الازمة تتزايد؟؟؟  
دويتشه بنك Deutsche Bank ينضم لحركة البيع ل LBO  المتصله بالديون بالبيع اليوم  بمبلغ صغير فقط  20 بليون دولار  :EEK!:  ؟  
وشركة Wachovia ، خامس اكبر بنك امريكى… هي في صدد الاعلان عن   بيع 7 بليون دولار… بضخ رأس المال عن طريق بيع الأسهم الجديدة… مع تخفيض  15 ٪ اقل من سعر اغلاق يوم الجمعة الماضي …  
… من الذي يتحدث عن احتمال نهاية السوق المتعثر ؟؟؟  
لا استطيع ان ارى سوى ان هذه البنوك  تحاول جاهده للبقاء ……

----------


## عياد

> البيانات والادوات المالية بدأت بالتحرك ؟   بعد المفاجاه السلبية من شركة جنرال الكتريك…GE خاصة بعد ان ذكروا انهم تعرضوا للخسارة في غضون الأسابيع الماضية من بداية مارس… نظرا لتحملها الاضطراب في شركة بيرن ستيرن Bear Stearns  بدأنا نفهم ، لماذا البيانات المالية بدأت تتحرك من اجل تنظيف الافعال السابقة… على الأقل قليلا.   ويبدو ان الأمر فظيع!   سيتي بنك Citibank يريد ان يتخلص من 12 بليون دولار من الديون المتصله ب LBO … وهي (الشراء الممول بقروض Leveraged Buy - outs ( LBO ) وتعنى الحصول على اسهم أو أصول شركة ذات اكتتاب عام من خلال تمويل تمثل القروض نسبة كبيرة منها ويضمن هذه العمليات متخصصين فى عمليات الشراء ؟ ). حيث لا سوق لاي شيء على الاطلاق للتمويل او الرهون العقاريه بعد الفواجع والانهيارات الاخيرة في اسواق المال ؟  .  "السعر المعروض " من سيتي بانك هو 90 سنت للدولار ، ولكن كما يقال ، ان البنك يقدم ضمانات حتى 20 سنت من الخسائر الممكنة ؟ و ينص على تمويل رخيص وامتيازات للمشترين… ????  باختصار فاننا نتكلم عن سعر 70 سنت أو حتى أقل!   اليوم ، غولدمان ساش sach Goldman تبيع LBOالمتصله بالديون ب 65 سنت للدولار… الازمة تتزايد؟؟؟   دويتشه بنك Deutsche Bank ينضم لحركة البيع ل LBO المتصله بالديون بالبيع اليوم بمبلغ صغير فقط 20 بليون دولار  ؟   وشركة Wachovia ، خامس اكبر بنك امريكى… هي في صدد الاعلان عن بيع 7 بليون دولار… بضخ رأس المال عن طريق بيع الأسهم الجديدة… مع تخفيض 15 ٪ اقل من سعر اغلاق يوم الجمعة الماضي …   … من الذي يتحدث عن احتمال نهاية السوق المتعثر ؟؟؟   لا استطيع ان ارى سوى ان هذه البنوك تحاول جاهده للبقاء ……

   تحليل رائع أخي نبيل وعلى مايبدو أن الازمة ستستمر فترة من الوقت الا اني اتوقع انه مع نهاية الربع الحالي ستبدا مؤشرات الاقتصاد الامريكي في اظهار بعض علامات التعافي ولكن نتائج هذا التعافي لن تظره قبل بداية العام القادم ، ايضا من الناحية السياسية أرى ان التغيير في الادارة الامريكية سيكون مبعث تفاؤل للاقتصاد الامريكي خاصة اذا مالت الكفة ناحية الديموقراطيين   خالص التقدير لشخصكم الكريم

----------


## عياد

مؤشر الداكس لم يستطع ان يتجاوز مستوى 6900 خلال المحاولات الاخيرة وارتد المؤشر قليلا ويتوقع ان يواصل تراجعه لملامسة وتأكيد خط الاتجاه الصاعد ، الاتجاه الصاعد سيتأكد بكسر مستوى المقاومة 6900     خالص تحياتي

----------


## nabeal

نظرة غولدمان على النفط … 
غولدمان ترشح ارتفاع متوسط التوقعات لسعر النفط الخام للنصف الثاني من عام 2008   :Angry Smile:  
من 107 الى 141 دولار (!!!)…  
اذا كان هؤلاء على حق… اذا ينبغي  لأسواق الأسهم ان تعاني بشكل كبير…  :EEK!:  
حتى اذا كان هناك ارتفاع في مبيعات التجزئة   :Noco:  …نتيجة ارتفاع مبيعات البنزين والمحروقات في الولايات المتحدة  :Big Grin:  
غولدمان ترجح سبب الارتفاع بسبب زيادة الطلب على النفط من الصين بسبب الزلزال الذي دمر محطات توليد الطاقة.
حاليا مع انتهاء العقود الآجلة للمؤشرات يبدأ المتداولون الشراء ويلاحظ ارتفاع مؤشر الداكس ولكن هناك نظرة بضرورة مروره واختبار سعر 6800 وبعدها يتم تحديد وجهته بالارتفاع او الهبوط مجددا
تحياتي

----------


## عياد

اهلا اهلا استاذ نبيل  وحشتنا جدا ، افتقدناك خلال الفترة الماضية لعل المانع خيرا اتمنى لاتطول الغياب فالداكس ملهوش طعم بدون استاذ نبيل  :Big Grin:   خالص احترامي وتقديري لشخصك الكريم

----------


## nabeal

وانت وحشتنا اكثر يا مشرفنا الغالي ، واعتذر عن الانقطاع بسبب تحديث الشبكات للجوال في السعودية حيث انني اعتمد على الموبايل في الانترنت لعدم وجود خطوط هاتف ذات سرعات عالية في منطقتي .
وان شاء الله نقدر نحدد اتجاه هالمؤشر المجنون ( الداكس 30 ) حيث انه يشبه الحصان البري  ويركبه رجل الكاوبوي cowboy  الامريكي ولا يصمد على ظهره اكثر من 15 ثانية من شده رفس الحصان البري صعودا وهبوطا  :Drive1:  
مع ان التقارير اظهرت اكبر نسبة للتضخم منذ 17 عام ؟ نتسائل هل يوجد اكثر من رقم للتضخم ؟
الجواب : نعم وهو موجود على هذا الرابط وارجوا ان يفيدكم   :Big Grin:  : Government's 'numbers racket' is about to blow up in our faces - MarketWatch 
ازمة الائتمان تتزايد والبنوك حتى اللحظة لم تبدا باخذ المخاطرة العالية لمخصصات شطب الديون التي تزداد مع الوقت مع تقليص الخبراء للارباح المتوقعة باستمرار. 
ايضا مع اقتراب الانتخابات في الولايات المتحدة تتزايد المخاوف مع الاعمال الارهابية او الحروب العسكرية الرادعة في نفس الوقت ، الشيخ اسامة بن لادن للمرة الاولى لم يعمل للتاثير على الانتخابات  بينما جورج بوش واعوانه يحاولون قدر الامكان المحافظة على ماء وجوههم وانتظار مصيرهم المحتوم ، حتى ان البيت الابيض انكر ان المظاهرات الاخيرة في ايران لم يكن لهم اي دعم منهم  :016:   ولا يزال بوش يذكر في خطاباته وجوب منع حصول ايران على الاسلحة النووية من اجل الاجيال القادمة والسلام الذي طالما وعد به ولم ينفذه .
لذا يرجى اخذ الحيطة والحذر في الاسواق 
تحياتي

----------


## nabeal

المزيد من الآلام والضربات الموجعة للاسواق العالمية 
التحليل الكلاسيكي ( الاساسي ) صورته واضحة ولكن ماذا عن التحليل الفني ؟
الان فرصة قوية للدببة من اجل البيع في هذه الاسواق.
حسب الشارت اليومي للداكس المرفق تلاحظون اتجاه هابط كبير ، كم هائل من البيع لمؤشر الداكس ولا يتوقف الا بتصريح ( سحر اسود ) من بيرنانكي و حاشيته  :Big Grin:  ؟
الان تم التصحيح الكامل للاتجاه العلوي حسب الشارت المرفق ويعرف بفراشة جارتلي وهي على شكل w مع رجل علوية في الطرف الايمن ، والان الفرصة سانحة للدببة للبدأ في الموجة الهابطة الثانية.
على المدى البعيد تعتبر 5980 حالة شراء و 5200 حالة طبيعية nuetral و 4400 حالة بيع.
الستوب لهذه الموجة الهابطة  ( السيناريو ) سيكون الاغلاق الاسبوعي عند 7400 او اي اشارة شراء وانعكاس في الاتجاه مبكرة ، مع ضرورة اخذ الحذر للمخاطرة حسب راس المال وعدم ترك نقطة الوقوف اطلاقا في هذا السوق الذي لا يرحم .
بيع في مايو واجمع ارباحو   :013:  
تحياتي

----------


## nabeal

بنك الاحتياطى الفيدرالى يتابع خطوات البنك المركزي الاوروبي؟  
بنك الاحتياطى الفيدرالى حصل على ما يبدو للرسالة  الموجهة من البنك المركزي الأوروبي… 
الرسالة فحواها… 
انتظرنا طويلا بما فيه الكفايه… يجب عليك الآن حل مشاكلك…  
سوف نبدأ متابعة رفع الفائدة … و دفن  عملتكم للدولار الامريكي حسب مقولة  تريشيه ذلك الصبي الفرنسي المتهور الشقي …… كما يلقبه اصدقاؤه.
قبل ايام …… اثنين من المسؤولين في بنك الاحتياطى الفيدرالى geithner و Fisher…ذكرا بانه قد تكون هناك حاجة الى رفع الفائدة…  
وقد بدأ السباق!  
نرجو ان يحذو اليابانيون نفس المنهج للتخلص من عمليات الكاري تريد  :Big Grin:  
البنك المركزي الاوروبي وبنك الاحتياطى الفيدرالى  خائفون…… تحدثوا بالحقيقة المرة على الأقل قليلا… 
قام السوق بعمل رد فعل ……فجعلهم خائفين اكثر مع التشجيع والتطبيل من المتلاعبين طبعا  
الآن بدأو  بالحديث مرة اخرى بارتفاع الأسواق…  
-- نحن قلنا ارتفاع نسبة صغيرة فقط  
-- نحن لسنا عجل في الزيادة  
-- نحن لسنا حتى على ثقة ؟ ونحن فعلا متجهون للزيادة  
-- نود ان نفعل ذلك و نعتقد نعم ، ولكن الفائدة لا تزال بخير  
لنكون صادقين…هذا الكلام والتشتيت يجعلني اصاب بالغثيان شخصيا !  
ليس فقط الحديث… اكثر من ذلك ، كيف يتخذ المضارب تحليله على هذا الكلام ؟ 
فنيا : هناك اتجاه صاعد على نموذج الهارمونك حسب الشارت اليومي المرفق للداكس ( شراء ) بوقف مقداره  6670 والهدف قد يمتد الى 7400  
للمتابعة وتقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## nabeal

للاسف انخفض الداكس الى 6637 وكسر نموذج الهارمونيك وضرب الستوب للنموذج ليعلن بانه لا يحترم اي تحليل سواء فني او اساسي  :Angry Smile:   وصعد بعدها الى ما شاء الله   
على الرغم بان الاسواق كانت في جو معتدل للاخبار الجيدة ومنها :
1) توقع ارتفاع مبيعات التجزئة و انها ستكون افضل من النتيجة السابقة. 
2) دعم الاسهم الرائدة في الاسواق والانتقال لاسهم العقود الاجلة. 
ولكن كالعادة الاخبار السيئة هي الغالبة دوما ومنها وليس الحصر : 
1) lehman brothers تقوم بتغييرات ادارية دون المساس بتغيير المدير التنفيذي ceo ؟
2) استمرار المماطلة بين ياهو و ميكروسوفت على امل الاندماج وتقوية قطاع التكنولوجيا ما زالت تحت الدراسة ودون اي بارقة امل في حصول نتائج ؟ 
حسب رؤية الاخ احمد عياد للداوجونز بضرورة زيارته للسعر 11800 فلا تزال النظرة ايضا للداكس بالانخفاض  
تحياتي

----------


## nabeal

ها نحن بنتظار قرار الفائدة ، ولكن هناك شيئ مختلف ؟
هذه المرة الاسواق فقط توقفت عن السقوط .... ولا ترتفع
الفيدرالي سيقرر " لا تعديل"
سيكون قرار سيئ للغاية
التضخم يزداد والفيدرالي لا يملك الاسلحة لمواجهته والاقتصاد يضعف والبنوك والمراكز المالية ما زالت تحت العناية المركزة .
في العادة اكون مهتم لقرار الفيدرالي سابقا ، ولكن الان لا يهمني لماذا :
- الوضع المؤلم واضح ولكن هل يعترف الفيدرالي به ؟
-  الفيدرالي يكذب باستمرار بل واحيانا يغير رأيه خلال 24 ساعة ؟
- اذا وثقت في الفيدرالي واعتمدت على قوائمهم وبياناتهم فانك هالك لا محالة ويكون انتحار مالي؟
لذا تابعوا البيع في كل قمة او تصحيح يصلها هذا السوق
تحياتي

----------


## the Biggest Loser

اليوم، جميع الأسواق الأمريكية خضراء!

----------


## nabeal

> اليوم، جميع الأسواق الأمريكية خضراء!

 اخي انا ادرجت موضوعي اليوم قبل قرار الفائدة وكان الداوجونز مرتفعا ولكنه اقفل اليوم على سعر 11811 بارتفاع 4 نقاط فقط اي انه فقد جميع مكاسبه بعد قرار الفيدرالي والداوجونز ارتفع في بداية اليوم لانخفاض النفط الى 132.50 
ولكي تتاكد اكثر مرفق سعر الداوجونز فيوتشر وهو يتدحدر الى 11750  :Big Grin: 
تحياتي

----------


## عياد

> اخي انا ادرجت موضوعي اليوم قبل قرار الفائدة وكان الداوجونز مرتفعا ولكنه اقفل اليوم على سعر 11811 بارتفاع 4 نقاط فقط اي انه فقد جميع مكاسبه بعد قرار الفيدرالي والداوجونز ارتفع في بداية اليوم لانخفاض النفط الى 132.50 
> ولكي تتاكد اكثر مرفق سعر الداوجونز فيوتشر وهو يتدحدر الى 11750 
> تحياتي

 اهلا اهلا استاذ نبيل  اتفق معك تماما فانا كان توقعي أن الدواجونز لن يكتفي ب 11800 فقط وانه سيتماسك قليلا ثم يعاود الهبوط فهو ضعيف من الناحية الفنية بجانب المشاكل الاقتصادية ماهو الهدف بالنسبة لك يا استاذ نبيل ؟  تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## nabeal

> اهلا اهلا استاذ نبيل  اتفق معك تماما فانا كان توقعي أن الدواجونز لن يكتفي ب 11800 فقط وانه سيتماسك قليلا ثم يعاود الهبوط فهو ضعيف من الناحية الفنية بجانب المشاكل الاقتصادية ماهو الهدف بالنسبة لك يا استاذ نبيل ؟   تقبل خالص تحياتي

 تحية طيبة لك يا مشرفنا العزيز   :Icon26:  وما انا إلا تلميذك انهل من علمك وخبرتك الواسعة يا باشا ، وانا متابع لكم على تحليل الداوجونز وحركته التي يتبعها المؤشر الالماني العنيد الداكس.
كما اشيد بتحليل الاخ فيصل فهو تنبأ بصعود الداو من نقطة 11740 ولكن الشراء صعب في ظل هذه الاوضاع الاقتصادية ولم اجرؤ على الشراء بالرغم من ملامسته للسعر السابق وصعوده الى 11900
بالنسبة للاهداف فانت تعرفني اشجع البيع لكل تصحيح مع عمل هيدج في حال  انعكاس السعر ومرفق صور للداوجونز والداكس على نموذج جارتلي الفراشة مع النقاط والاستوبات.
مع التحية لشخصكم الكريم

----------


## عياد

> تحية طيبة لك يا مشرفنا العزيز  وما انا إلا تلميذك انهل من علمك وخبرتك الواسعة يا باشا ، وانا متابع لكم على تحليل الداوجونز وحركته التي يتبعها المؤشر الالماني العنيد الداكس.
> كما اشيد بتحليل الاخ فيصل فهو تنبأ بصعود الداو من نقطة 11740 ولكن الشراء صعب في ظل هذه الاوضاع الاقتصادية ولم اجرؤ على الشراء بالرغم من ملامسته للسعر السابق وصعوده الى 11900
> بالنسبة للاهداف فانت تعرفني اشجع البيع لكل تصحيح مع عمل هيدج في حال انعكاس السعر ومرفق صور للداوجونز والداكس على نموذج جارتلي الفراشة مع النقاط والاستوبات.
> مع التحية لشخصكم الكريم

 أهلا بك استاذ نبيل  العفو اخي العزيز نحن هنا جميعا نتعلم سويا ونستفيد من خبرات بعضنا والله يديم بيننا الحب والمودة دائما  . بالفعل الداو هبط سريعا بعد ان ظل متماسكا لعدة جلسات وأتوقع ان يواصل التراجع مجددا منتظرين متابعتك معنا في موضوع الداو جونز   تقبل خالص احترامي وتقديري  محبك عيــاد

----------


## عياد

> ها نحن بنتظار قرار الفائدة ، ولكن هناك شيئ مختلف ؟
> هذه المرة الاسواق فقط توقفت عن السقوط .... ولا ترتفع
> الفيدرالي سيقرر " لا تعديل"
> سيكون قرار سيئ للغاية
> التضخم يزداد والفيدرالي لا يملك الاسلحة لمواجهته والاقتصاد يضعف والبنوك والمراكز المالية ما زالت تحت العناية المركزة .
> في العادة اكون مهتم لقرار الفيدرالي سابقا ، ولكن الان لا يهمني لماذا :
> - الوضع المؤلم واضح ولكن هل يعترف الفيدرالي به ؟
> - الفيدرالي يكذب باستمرار بل واحيانا يغير رأيه خلال 24 ساعة ؟
> - اذا وثقت في الفيدرالي واعتمدت على قوائمهم وبياناتهم فانك هالك لا محالة ويكون انتحار مالي؟
> ...

 تراجع الداكس كثيرا ومازال حتى وقت كتابة هذه المشاركة متراجعا 1.79% خلال الجلسة اليوم الثلاثاء ويتوقع أن يواصل المؤشر تراجعه خلال الفترة القادمة مستهدفا ادنى مستوى كان قد سجله في مارس الماضي عند مستوى 6182 وهو أدنى مستوى للمؤشر منذ أكتوبر 2006      تقبل خالص ودي وتقديري

----------


## nabeal

انذار بتأرجح المؤشرات والذبذبة العالية
التقلبات في السوق اصبحت عالية وتزداد يوما بعد يوم ، النظرة الفنية تبقى على ما هي عليه بسبب الاوضاع المالية الهشة ، حيث تم الوصول الى مناطق اسعار جيدة لتحقيق عمليات سوينج طويلة المدى او الاستفادة من التذبذ الحاصل حاليا في الاسواق .
الداكس وصل الى ادنى سعر عند 6055 تقريبا و ال s&p وصل الى 1220 والناسداك يحاول الزحف نحو الترند الصاعد على المدى البعيد.
هبوط رائع للمؤشرات في الفترة السابقة وهو جيد حتى يوم الجمعة عند انتهاء العقود والبدء في شراء المؤشرات من جديد حيث اتوقع صعود جيد يوم الجمعة القادم ، لنرى لاحقا.
ويرجع التصحيح في الهبوط برأيي الى ان تواصل حركة البيع العنيفة للمؤشرات جيد والوصول الى مستويات متدنية بالاضافة الى سعي برنانكي وشركاؤه الى التخفيف من حدة سقوط المؤشرات وعملهم المستميت على ما يلي :
1) الاعلان بشكل واسع على جميع الوسائل الاذاعية عن سعيه لانقاذ بنكي الاقتراض المتعثرين فريدي ماك وفاني ماي .
2) ارسال لجنة مراقبة عمليات البورصة لمراقبة صناديق التحوط وسماع الاشاعات الكاذبة .
3) التحقيق في اي حالة بيع كبيرة وعمليات البيع على المكشوف.
4) تدخلهم في NYMEX ومعرفتهم بالمضاربين الكبار فيها وملاحظة طرق مضاربتهم بمبالغ ضخمة ومحاولة تضييق التجارة المسموحة لهم بالعقود بنسبة 33% من المارجن المتاح عما هي عليه سابقا.
وما زال النفط واسعاره المتارجحة سيد الموقف حيث هبط البارحة اكثر من 1000 نقطة مما يساعد في تصحيح السوق للفترة القادمة.
اليورو يظهر بشكل مرهق بعد وصوله الى القمة عند 1.6 وسوف يهبط في الاسابيع القادمة الى 1.45 وربما النفط ايضا قد يصل الى 100 دولار للبرميل .
فنيا حسب الشارت المرفق مع مؤشر فراشة الجارتلي ،الداوجونز قد يصل بعد التصحيح الى 10660 والداكس بعد التصحيح الى 5760  .
والله اعلم

----------


## murhaf69

> انذار بتأرجح المؤشرات والذبذبة العالية 
> التقلبات في السوق اصبحت عالية وتزداد يوما بعد يوم ، النظرة الفنية تبقى على ما هي عليه بسبب الاوضاع المالية الهشة ، حيث تم الوصول الى مناطق اسعار جيدة لتحقيق عمليات سوينج طويلة المدى او الاستفادة من التذبذ الحاصل حاليا في الاسواق .
> الداكس وصل الى ادنى سعر عند 6055 تقريبا و ال s&p وصل الى 1220 والناسداك يحاول الزحف نحو الترند الصاعد على المدى البعيد.
> هبوط رائع للمؤشرات في الفترة السابقة وهو جيد حتى يوم الجمعة عند انتهاء العقود والبدء في شراء المؤشرات من جديد حيث اتوقع صعود جيد يوم الجمعة القادم ، لنرى لاحقا.
> ويرجع التصحيح في الهبوط برأيي الى ان تواصل حركة البيع العنيفة للمؤشرات جيد والوصول الى مستويات متدنية بالاضافة الى سعي برنانكي وشركاؤه الى التخفيف من حدة سقوط المؤشرات وعملهم المستميت على ما يلي :
> 1) الاعلان بشكل واسع على جميع الوسائل الاذاعية عن سعيه لانقاذ بنكي الاقتراض المتعثرين فريدي ماك وفاني ماي .
> 2) ارسال لجنة مراقبة عمليات البورصة لمراقبة صناديق التحوط وسماع الاشاعات الكاذبة .
> 3) التحقيق في اي حالة بيع كبيرة وعمليات البيع على المكشوف.
> 4) تدخلهم في NYMEX ومعرفتهم بالمضاربين الكبار فيها وملاحظة طرق مضاربتهم بمبالغ ضخمة ومحاولة تضييق التجارة المسموحة لهم بالعقود بنسبة 33% من المارجن المتاح عما هي عليه سابقا.
> ...

     
 مشاءالله عليك عيني عليك بارده  :015:

----------


## عياد

> انذار بتأرجح المؤشرات والذبذبة العالية  
> التقلبات في السوق اصبحت عالية وتزداد يوما بعد يوم ، النظرة الفنية تبقى على ما هي عليه بسبب الاوضاع المالية الهشة ، حيث تم الوصول الى مناطق اسعار جيدة لتحقيق عمليات سوينج طويلة المدى او الاستفادة من التذبذ الحاصل حاليا في الاسواق .
> الداكس وصل الى ادنى سعر عند 6055 تقريبا و ال s&p وصل الى 1220 والناسداك يحاول الزحف نحو الترند الصاعد على المدى البعيد.
> هبوط رائع للمؤشرات في الفترة السابقة وهو جيد حتى يوم الجمعة عند انتهاء العقود والبدء في شراء المؤشرات من جديد حيث اتوقع صعود جيد يوم الجمعة القادم ، لنرى لاحقا.
> ويرجع التصحيح في الهبوط برأيي الى ان تواصل حركة البيع العنيفة للمؤشرات جيد والوصول الى مستويات متدنية بالاضافة الى سعي برنانكي وشركاؤه الى التخفيف من حدة سقوط المؤشرات وعملهم المستميت على ما يلي :
> 1) الاعلان بشكل واسع على جميع الوسائل الاذاعية عن سعيه لانقاذ بنكي الاقتراض المتعثرين فريدي ماك وفاني ماي .
> 2) ارسال لجنة مراقبة عمليات البورصة لمراقبة صناديق التحوط وسماع الاشاعات الكاذبة .
> 3) التحقيق في اي حالة بيع كبيرة وعمليات البيع على المكشوف.
> 4) تدخلهم في NYMEX ومعرفتهم بالمضاربين الكبار فيها وملاحظة طرق مضاربتهم بمبالغ ضخمة ومحاولة تضييق التجارة المسموحة لهم بالعقود بنسبة 33% من المارجن المتاح عما هي عليه سابقا.
> ...

 رائع يا أستاذ نبيل نظرة موفقة منذ البداية وهاهو المؤشر يتهادى في النزول نحو هدفه ولكن المشكلة ان الكثير كان متشبث بأمل الصعود على الرغم من اننا في سوق دببي واضح ( Bear Market ) الداو جونز هبط بالأمس دون حاجز 11000 نقطة ومن المتوقع ان يواصل تراجعه خاصة بعد تصريحات بيرنانك بشأن النمو الا انه قد يرى بعض الصعود على المدى القصير  خالص تحياتي

----------


## nabeal

النتائج المالية والارباح للشركات ستكون المسيطرة على السوق هذا الاسبوع 
هذا وتحتفل الاسواق بالنتائج السيئة لبعض الشركات بالرغم من توقع المحللين لنتائج اشد سوءا   :Big Grin: 
وبالنسبة لنا ( دببة السوق ) يتم اخذ استراحة قصيرة ايضا هذا الاسبوع وانتظار نتائج الشركات 
وفيما يلي نتائج الشركات الكبيرة هذا الاسبوع  وهي: 
يوم الاثنين :  AXP, AAPL, BAC, MRK, SGP, TXN 
يوم الثلاثاء : BIIB, CAT, CME, DD, ETFC, LMT, STM, TMX, ERIC, UPS, WB, WM, YHOO 
يوم الاربعاء : AMZN, T, BIDU, GSK, MCD, PFE, QCOM, BA, TRV 
يوم الخميس : MMM, BMY, CS, DAI, F

----------


## nabeal

> انذار بتأرجح المؤشرات والذبذبة العالية 
> التقلبات في السوق اصبحت عالية وتزداد يوما بعد يوم ، النظرة الفنية تبقى على ما هي عليه بسبب الاوضاع المالية الهشة ، حيث تم الوصول الى مناطق اسعار جيدة لتحقيق عمليات سوينج طويلة المدى او الاستفادة من التذبذ الحاصل حاليا في الاسواق .
> الداكس وصل الى ادنى سعر عند 6055 تقريبا و ال s&p وصل الى 1220 والناسداك يحاول الزحف نحو الترند الصاعد على المدى البعيد.
> هبوط رائع للمؤشرات في الفترة السابقة وهو جيد حتى يوم الجمعة عند انتهاء العقود والبدء في شراء المؤشرات من جديد حيث اتوقع صعود جيد يوم الجمعة القادم ، لنرى لاحقا.
> ويرجع التصحيح في الهبوط برأيي الى ان تواصل حركة البيع العنيفة للمؤشرات جيد والوصول الى مستويات متدنية بالاضافة الى سعي برنانكي وشركاؤه الى التخفيف من حدة سقوط المؤشرات وعملهم المستميت على ما يلي :
> 1) الاعلان بشكل واسع على جميع الوسائل الاذاعية عن سعيه لانقاذ بنكي الاقتراض المتعثرين فريدي ماك وفاني ماي .
> 2) ارسال لجنة مراقبة عمليات البورصة لمراقبة صناديق التحوط وسماع الاشاعات الكاذبة .
> 3) التحقيق في اي حالة بيع كبيرة وعمليات البيع على المكشوف.
> 4) تدخلهم في NYMEX ومعرفتهم بالمضاربين الكبار فيها وملاحظة طرق مضاربتهم بمبالغ ضخمة ومحاولة تضييق التجارة المسموحة لهم بالعقود بنسبة 33% من المارجن المتاح عما هي عليه سابقا.
> ...

 بعد شهرين من المشاركة السابقة والرسومات المرفقة فيها وصل الداكس الى ادنى نقطة عند 5784 والداوجونز لاكثر من 10467 حسب نماذج الفراشة.
حاليا الحكومات تعمل على تحسين الاسواق عالميا سواء من امريكا او بريطانيا وحتى الصين ؟؟؟
وكالعادة لا يتحركون الا بعد انتهاء العقود الاجلة للاسواق العالمية ؟ فامريكا مستمرة في تحسين الاسواق ومنع انهيارها وجميعها مذكورة في مشاركات السادة التحليلات والاخبار في المنتدى ( جزاهم الله خير على جهودهم الكبيرة والمستمرة ) ، وفي بريطانيا تم منع البيع على المكشوف ولمدة اكثر من 4 اشهر ، وفي الصين هناك خطوات لتحسين صورة الاسواق من حيث تخفيض الضرائب على المشترين للاسواق فيها ، والطلب من الشركات القوية شراء اسهمها في السوق بسعر افضل ....
وصعدت الاسواق بشكل عالمي في هذا العالم المجنون  :Big Grin: 
الاهداف الجديدة حسب الرسومات المرفقة والله ولي التوفيق

----------


## nabeal

النماذج والانماط غالبا ما يحكمها " خط التماثل" ، بالرغم من ان المرفق ( شارت للداكس شهري ) ليس تحليلا فنية رسميا ؟
الا اننا نتبع هذه الخطوط والنماذج في كثير من الاحيان .
ما تعودنا على مشاهدته في هذه النماذج ان النقاط الداخلية فيه تحتوي على نفس المسافة بين الارتفاع السابق المحترم لاخر انخفاض وحسب الشارت ( 2553 و 2615 نقطة ) واول انخفاض وارتفاع  مقابله لخط التماثل بنسبة 1:1 ( 2352 و 2270 نقطة ) حسب الشارت المرفق.
وبالنظر الى الشارت المرفق بخط على طول السنوات يمكن ملاحظة نقاط الفايبوناتشي المرسومة على الشارت
 باللون الاخضر  : 
×1 = 1.21
×2= 1.55
وبامكاننا مشاهدة امتداد على نمط النموذج كما في اللون الازرق :
3079 * 1.21 = 3749
الامتداد هو نفسه مطابق للامتداد ×1 ويشكل نموذج هارمونيك ومن خلاله يمكننا استخراج نقاط التوازن التي سيبدا بعدها مؤشر الداكس بالتصحيح للاعلى بعد الانخفاض المرير ( بالابتعاد عن الاخبار السيئة او الظروف الغير عادية )
 وبمناسبة الظروف الغير عادية هناك اشاعة جديدة بايقاف التداول على غرار اجتماع الدول السبع g7 لاعطاء مزيد من الوقت والمناورة لايجاد حل للمشاكل الاقتصادية ، مما يعني مزيد من الضغط في عمليات البيع على المؤشرات وقد تصل مدة ايقاف التداول الى اسبوع ؟
المتاجرة في يوم الاثنين القادم ستكون بطيئة لوجود عطلة في اليابان بالاضافة الى عطلة يوم كولمبوس في امريكا ايضا...
مرفق ايضا شارت للداكس على الشهري ويوضح نقاط الهارمونيك الجديدة للانخفاض والتي تصل الى 3240  من يصدق ؟   :Big Grin:   كل شيء ممكن في هذا العالم المجنون .

----------


## nabeal

هل يوجد احد في المنتدى اكثر سعادة من هؤلاء الاشخاص ؟؟؟  :Big Grin:  
انظروا اليهم ....... مثل الصبيان ، اخترقوا البنوك وزادت رقعة احتكارهم لها وللادوات المالية ، وياملون ان لا يعرف اي شخص عن اختراقهم للاسواق المالية .   
بصراحة النظر الى اشكالهم تجلب المغص للمعدة 
والمؤشرات عادت للون الاحمر،  وها هم عادوا للصلاة والدعاء مرة اخرى  :Emoticon1:

----------


## عياد

> هل يوجد احد في المنتدى اكثر سعادة من هؤلاء الاشخاص ؟؟؟  
> انظروا اليهم ....... مثل الصبيان ، اخترقوا البنوك وزادت رقعة احتكارهم لها وللادوات المالية ، وياملون ان لا يعرف اي شخص عن اختراقهم للاسواق المالية .  الملف المرفق 157849 
> بصراحة النظر الى اشكالهم تجلب المغص للمعدة 
> والمؤشرات عادت للون الاحمر، وها هم عادوا للصلاة والدعاء مرة اخرى   الملف المرفق 157850

    :Good:   صور معبرة جدا يأستاذ نبيل  ، والمشكلة أن المستثمرون تقريبا فقدوا ثقتهم في السوق وماحصل هو محاولة اضاءة شمعة في الطريق المظلم وسرعان ماخفت ضوئها  . استاذي العزيز نبيل لك وحشة كبيرة فلا تطول الغيبة  محبك عياد

----------


## nabeal

> صور معبرة جدا يأستاذ نبيل ، والمشكلة أن المستثمرون تقريبا فقدوا ثقتهم في السوق وماحصل هو محاولة اضاءة شمعة في الطريق المظلم وسرعان ماخفت ضوئها  . استاذي العزيز نبيل لك وحشة كبيرة فلا تطول الغيبة   محبك عياد

 شكرا يا باشا  :Icon26:

----------

